# bunny puppies at 10 days old :)



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

here they are!!! 

these 2 pics were taken a few nights ago... before I sleep I will watch bunny and the pups to see what the pups are doing.

in this case they were being cute lol.



















taken tonight at 10 days old!

black female henna.



















redish buckskin female "sable"










here is my trouble maker male,... ninja 



















group shots!





































hope you enjoyed! :woof:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG eyes opening already. They look so big already . Imloving that black one but all are soo cute , giving me puppy fever lol.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG you must never get to sleep must be so fun to watch them  getting so big already.


----------



## Ishdat a Pitbull? (Apr 23, 2011)

They are so beautiful. Cant wait to see them grow!! buckskin is my new favorite color.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

OH how cute! I am so glad you got such a nice little litter: D


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> OH how cute! I am so glad you got such a nice little litter: D


me too although I would have liked for someone else to enjoy "a piece of bunny" as well, because she has really inspired me to do so much different things with her, with some of her good humor along the way, in short, I could go on for days about this gal....

who knows maybe next litter... lol. that and I can see what traits come out of it, I know im going to have fun sharing pics of the pups around here like I have shared some of bunnys! they better get used to that camera flash because they are going to see a lot of it.

so far im very pleased. the fun part is coming... they are gettin big fast lol.

thanks for the compliments,


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

bunny looks like shes watching your every step c a r e f u l l y


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh, too cute! Puppies are adorable.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

They are so cute, my fav is still Henna


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

They're beautiful


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

ok....i thought i was gonna be able to let it go but i cant....what are bunny puppies??? lol


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

bunny is the pups moms name lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Diggit said:


> me too although I would have liked for someone else to enjoy "a piece of bunny" as well,


Yeah I was hoping for more Bunnies to go around too lol.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMGosh they are too cute!! I love it when the eyes open!! You are brave to keep all 3, I have kept 2 out of my last few litters and they are a handful and 3 is triple trouble! You will have a blast and I can't wait to see what you do with them!


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks! now that I have a new job and raking in some dough I can start thinking about what kind of school I can take them to and what I wanna do with them, we have a lot of very nice dog school is this area!

also, I dont think we will have too much troubles, we have a great kennel set up and the momma was a little angel as a pup  very easy to train.

that and I have been waiting for this for a very long time,... might as well keep them. I originally wanted to keep one male and one female, choosing between the 2 females would be hard.

I have a new pic of bunny going to post it now for everyone !


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Bunny seems to be VERY fond of Henna, she is always nuzzling her.


----------



## Shelleyjoy (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi, some cute bunny puppies ,
http://justonemorepet.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/pups-28-years-old-8x10.jpg


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

congrats girl! they are adorable!


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks!  they are now 15 days old and gettin more interesting to watch lol.


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Very cute! cant wait to see more pics


----------

